# Casas de electrónica en Mar del Plata



## GomezF (Abr 16, 2010)

Buenos días, tardes o noches (según sea la hora en que lean esto jeje  ).

Disculpen que los moleste,

Yo soy de Gral. Juan Madariaga a 24 km al oeste de Pinamar, 365 km al sur de Bs. As. y unos 150 km al norte de Mar del plata.

Acá por la zona no hay ninguna casa que venda insumos de electrónica  (resistencias, capacitores, PCB, etc) y Mar del Plata es la ciudad más cercana y pregunto si alguien conoce alguna casa que venda materiales de electrónica en Mar del Plata. Eh revisado en las páginas amarillas ,sin resultados, y google no me tiró ningún resultado concreto.

Desde ya muchas gracias por cualquier información.

Atentamente, Francisco Gómez.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 16, 2010)

¿Revisaste la wiki?

http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores


----------



## GomezF (Abr 16, 2010)

Nunca había entrado a la wiki de electrónica.

Gracias por el dato.


P.D.: Acabo de verlas todas y ninguna está en Mar del Plata. :S

P.D.2: http://www.mikeelectronica.com no está en Argenina, sino en Mexico.

Saludos.


----------



## damolinos (Oct 6, 2011)

en gesell tenes presisoso electronica en avenida 3 y paseo 111
en mar del plata en rivadavia casi sanjuan
y en moreno y independencia hay tres una en cada esquina
saludos


----------

